# denon dct-z1 manufacture date?



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Does anyone know what year the Denon-DCT-Z1 was initially released? I can not find anything online regarding this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pretty sure 2000/2001 range


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------

